# KBoards Kindle Oasis Giveaway!!!



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

That's right! We're giving away a New - Kindle Oasis with Leather Charging Cover - Black, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers next Wednesday, April 27th. To qualify for the drawing, all you have to do is reply to this thread with your favorite thing about KBoards... One entry per person. Must enter by 12:00 pm Wednesday, April 27th PST. Winner will be announced April 27th at 6 p.m. PST. Stay tuned to KBoards.com and our Facebook page to see if you're the lucky winner. We will also draw for one $50 Amazon gift card and one $25 Amazon gift card.

We appreciate our members...And we look forward to this fun little event.

Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Woo-Hoo! 
But narrowing down to one thing what I like about KBoards is hard. Wait. I got it.
My favorite thing about KBoards is all the wonderful members here! 
(Best of luck to everyone entering). 
And thanks to Kboards for such a generous contest.


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

I really like the community here. You all are very welcoming and I enjoy reading all the different topics and discussions everyone has.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, what a great offer.

My favorite thing about KBoards is the sharing of information. Here in Let's Talk Kindle, for instance, as soon as people start getting the new Oasis - Oases?, they'll be posting all sorts of info that will help me decide whether or not to spend what is for me a considerable sum on one (I figure the odds of actually winning the one here are going to be small). In the Book Corner, there's the long-running Historical Romance thread. I can count on the Writers' Cafe posters to keep me up to date on what Amazon is up to and what to do about it or to answer a more specific inquiry if I need to make one. Maybe it won't matter so much with the Oasis, but with the Voyage and Paperwhite, the Accessories subforum had all sorts of info about different covers.


----------



## DougFNJ (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow!  Thank you for the generous contest!  If I win this, my wife gets a nice Voyage 

My favorite thing about KBoards is definitely the community, very helpful, friendly, insightful group of people who share my love of reading gadgets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Awesome contest! I love everything about kboards, including the opportunity for authors to promote their works and all the friendly folks here who are eager to help members with technical problems and other matters. My number one favorite thing about kboards, however, would have to be discussing the next generation of Kindle every time it is announced. I love the rumors and the speculation and the sharing of ideas. I'm already dying to share my experiences with the Oasis should I win. Wish me luck


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

A friendly community! The board is helpful when I'm looking for recommendations on what books to read. I love how there is a list every month showcasing free or low priced Kindle books! And book reviews!


----------



## Benarroch (Apr 18, 2016)

Kboards are great for gardening.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

There are so many things to like about Kboards and the Kboards community. But, if I had to pin it down to one favorite thing, it would be how we help each other learn how to get the most out of our Kindle devices.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

My favorite thing about Kboards is that there's always someone willing to help if someone has a problem(both Kindle problems and otherwise). It's a great community.


----------



## heavyheel (Aug 19, 2014)

I enjoy kboards because of all the information I can find here about products I love .  Experience is the best teacher and I learn so much from reading about those experiences with Kindle products shared on this board.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like reading about all the different ways folks like to use their kindles.  It's interesting how different people's preferences are, even within a relatively small niche such as a single brand of e-reader.

I've also gotten some good book recommendations over the years.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I like being able to talk about anything Kindle. None of my friends have a Kindle. I also like being able to pretty much find any solution here too.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love that you can always come here for help and friendship, no matter the topic.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like coming here because everyone is so upbeat and makes me  want to buy something my wife will think I don't need , always a fun place to visit , especially on a kindle watch...


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's see what Is my Favorite thing about Kboards
Maybe it's the members that has always been there to share my excitement over new devices. 
members are always there to help if a dilema comes up with my kindle. 
I can always find someone to Help me spend money whether it be on cases, accessories or books. 
Everyone Sharing books to add to my very long tbr. 
Members Surprising me with new books for Christmas.
There is so many things to love about kboards. 
Well I guess my most favorite is that I have a website that I check in
On several times a day that will put a smile on my face.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

My favorite thing is watching the Kindle watches and seeing everyone getting so excited as the time approaches


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I really like how friendly and welcoming everyone is, but my favorite thing has to be the fun we have when we're on Kindle watch every time a new model is announced!  Yeehaw!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite -- got a question or problem about anything Amazon, somebody on KBoards knows the answer / can help.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

I really like how much information can i take of this fantastic site, and his fantastic members.

Also really love "the watch party threads", they are very funy.


Even being a spanish member...  ;-)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the Hugh Jackman thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7114.0.html

And all the great people here. Well, that's actually first! I cherish the friendships I've made here. What an awesome group of people.

Betsy

(Miss you, Harvey, Dona and Jeff!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite thing is having people that share my obsession for the Kindle. No one else wants to listen to me go on and on about it. Saves my marriage too.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the people.  I've made so many friends over the past eight (!) years.
And it's great to have other people to talk to when we are all obsessing over new Amazon devices.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

My favorite thing about the kboards is that I find out all the news about kindles, when a new one is coming out, when a software update was released.

Crisandria


----------



## kinkobo (Apr 3, 2011)

What I like best is the friendly and helpful tone and the lack of anger compared to so many other forum sites on the web. It seems a lot of angry people are attracted to forums, but Kboards has managed to stay welcoming and informative. I really appreciate that.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

My favorite thing about Kindleboards is the reviews of items along with any technical problems etc.  I always come here to ask a question or find answers online.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate to follow the crowd, but the first thing I thought of when I read the question about my favorite part of kboards was the friendly people in the kboards family. And it's great when the excitement builds around a new model even though, ironically, it takes away from reading time!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

My favorite thing about kboards is having someplace to talk with other people who get excited about something "that just reads books."  The fact that everybody is kind and respectful of other opinions only makes it better.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the friendliness and helpfulness that I find when I come here. I usually find an answer to any question I have. 
Thank you.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the information and support you can get here. You can always get help here for just about anything you need help with, whether it's kindle related or other stuff. It's also great to come here for a little support from friends when you lose a pet, a family member or just need some advice.

Not to mention, people here are very good at making you realize you need things you never knew you needed!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My favorite thing about this forum is the helpful information and the friendly people.  I've only been a member for a short time but have already learned so much.  I have read most of the posts and feel like I know some of members personally.  This forum was a great find.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

My favorite thing is the people and the friends I have made here.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

My favorite thing about Kboards is that it is a friendly  and accepting community with no snarkiness allowed where I can come to read about things that interest me (such as ebooks, Kindles, Kitchenaid mixers, Vitamix  )


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

what I like best is having one source for the most up to date Kindle news..whether its new product releases or Kindle software upgrades. I have also bought and sold Kindle related products on here without any issues whatsoever.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Hum. Just one thing. I don't post very often; mostly a reader of other posting.

There is a sense of community here at KBoards. Friendly, helpful, and professional, even in our disagreements. A willingness to accept the opinions of others. Yea, that's it. A sense of community.

Deckard


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whenever I'm in a reading slump, I can come here to the Book Corner and get ideas for my TBR list...  get  book reviews and find out about new books and writers.  

I've found some of my favorite authors and book series because of KBoards!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Besides the shared knowledge, I appreciate the Mod's ability to keep the boards free from spammers and politics.
Great job!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

All the useful information and supportive atmosphere!


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Like most everyone else, my favorite thing would be the great community and the willingness to stop reading and help a fellow Kindlizer. And I didn't know there was a Hugh Jackman thread!lol


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

My favorite things here at KBoards:

getting answers to questions from those who've been there, done that
seeing what people are reading in their signatures..., &
keeping up with the latest ereader technology


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite thing: Constant exposure to new books and products i would not otherwise have found


----------



## adriaja (Jul 1, 2013)

My favorite thing is that I ever find answer for my doubts and concerns. I also like very much the atmosphere when a new kindle is coming


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

My favorite things about kBoards is the helpfulness from everyone.  I am also learning something from everyone's questions and the answers.  Also the book recommendations in the historical romance and cozy mysteries thread is a great resource.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love learning about products, and sharing useful hints. Kboards is always friendly. I get such good tips on books, devices, other purchases. You might say Kboards if very enabling, but I can't complain about not getting enough information to make purchase decisions. I have made lots of friends on Kboards!


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

My favorite part is how many books I've found because of here. I never end up with an empty TBR pile, because I keep adding to it with recommendations, and books I find that people had in their recently read, and books from some of our authors. I don't have to go out searching for books, they come to me.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Without a doubt, discovering new books in the Book Corner. I have visited everyday for years.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Kboards is one of my favorite and I check it daily, not only for kindle related news but other stuff too!


----------



## Piers Platt (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice - looks like a great device. I love KBoards for the wealth of information it gives indie authors, and the ability to share and network within the community.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My favorite thing about KB? The wonderful moderators, of course!

A little brown nosing can't hurt my chances, right?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've visited KBoards nearly every day since I became a member over five years ago. I've learned SO much! This site is an invaluable resource when I have questions about publishing or need help choosing a new e-reader. KBoards is like family to me.

Many thanks to you (Carrie), your daughters, the devoted moderators, and behind-the-scenes staff for keeping this place running so well! Harvey would be proud to know his creation lives on through each of you and continues to help so many.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just jumpin' in here to say how much I appreciate these comments. Harvey did, in fact, start a wonderful little community here. He would be so happy to read all these comments.  And, it is THESE types of comments that kept KBoards goin' when I wasn't sure I could make it happen. Harvey loved this community...and I see why. Thank you all for being a part of it.  Best wishes to you all!


----------



## walk0080 (Apr 15, 2016)

Lots of useful info here and sense of community.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My favorite thing about KB? The wonderful moderators, of course!
> 
> A little brown nosing can't hurt my chances, right?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Without a doubt, the best thing about Kboards for me has been the friends I've acquired here -- some for quite a few years now from back in the days of KindleBoards, when I got my first Kindle (K2) and there were only a handful of self-published authors here (or anywhere, for that matter).


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My favorite thing about kboards is all the great book recommendations I get from the Historical Romance thread in The Book Corner.   Also love the wealth of information here & the awesome people who share my enthusiasm for Kindles and reading!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards? All the advice and support I've received. Without KBoards, my books wouldn't be as good or get what exposure they have.

The fact that they haven't kicked me out yet is a close second.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

My favorite thing about KBoards ? The Community here without a doubt.  Because of the fine folks here I read about the Philadelphia Library giving out free cards to Veterans, even those living out of state !!!!!!!!!!!! This Board is wonderful  

Tina


----------



## r0nin (Apr 20, 2016)

kboards seems like a great resource for Kindle owners ~ wish I would have discovered it sooner! Thank you!

*fingers crossed, and happy page turns!*


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Information!  I can most always find whatever I need to know from the members here.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

What do I like about Kindle Boards?  Simple. It keeps me aware of new developments in Kindle and offers some knowledge about new authors that I would never have heard about.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Everybody here is as in love with their Kindle and books as me!


----------



## HakunaMatata (Apr 8, 2016)

I've only been a member here for a short amount of time, but I look forward to "coming" here to see the latest posts.  I learn something new on every trip!

The people are wonderfully friendly and very generous with their time and help!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love how helpful and friendly everyone is, how even if you have been gone for awhile they welcome you back with open arms and the watch party threads! No one understands stalking a package quite like my kboard friends


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

Information


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

A one-stop shop for all Kindle questions!


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

My favorite thing is finding other people who share my Kindle obsession!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

My current favorite thing about Kboards is that you guys put up with me.  That's rare!

However, should I win my new favorite thing about Kboards just could be my new Oasis. 

Barry


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

This board has been a wonderful resource for such a variety of information. I can learn about the newest "toy" coming out to what to binge on Netflix! This is also a very friendly community.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm torn between the invaluable aid it's given me in building a career doing something I love and introducing me to people I love. Either way a win-win and I'm deeply grateful. (All of the usual snark and crankiness aside, I really am.)


----------



## Gessert Books (Apr 20, 2015)

I like how quickly it became something I religiously read multiple times a day.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd have to say my favorite thing about KBoards is the sharing whether it be knowledge or great books.

Thanks KBoard admin for all you do!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

The people!!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The friendly community. Harvey created a wonderful place and he welcomed indie writers when other popular forums, did not! I'm glad that the spirit of the Kboards continues to thrive.


----------



## Justa Nobody (Mar 25, 2016)

Favorite thing: hands down, the willingness of the members to share their lives and journeys.

And what an amazingly generous giveaway! Thanks!!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to say "ditto!" to everything said up thread. I love everything about Kboards, but I especially love how the mods handle us when we get, uh, unruly. Just a great place for readers and writers!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Has to be the community. The people here, especially in the Writers Cafe which I frequent the most, are the best when it comes to sharing their knowledge and helping others.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorite thing has to be all the knowledge shared in the Writer's Cafe. I've been here since early 2011 (lurked before joining), and if it wasn't for members who shared their hints, tips and experiences I probably wouldn't have been able to do as well as I have. It was all free, and freely given, and you can't ask for better than that.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the community that's been given to authors.  It can be a lonely job, and I've been a lot happier since finding my community here.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I like reading these boards for Kindle updates and new books. Love the accessories section.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

The positivity!!  Always encouraging and educational to stop in, whether for just a minute or to really get some good procrastination in.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wohooo. What a great Giveaway. 

Wow, not sure if I can narrow down to one favorite thing about KB. Books and the great friends I made over the years here. Its a sense of community that is very rare in today's interwebs and forums out there. And I have read so many great books because of members here and love posting in the book corner in my favorite threads. 

I also love to enable.  . It makes me giddy when I recommend a book and another reader also likes it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, who left the door to the Writers' Cafe unlocked?!?!  Look at all these free range writers!

Dang cabana boys.


Betsy


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

What I love the most is how much Writer's Cafe has taught me about being an author! Everybody is so friendly and willing to help each other. It's nice to have comrades instead of competitors, and I can't wait for the day when I'm a more experienced writer & successful author, so I can give back in helping the new authors that come here after me


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a great opportunity for a tool to use for my work with clients.

Kboards, quite literally, helped me start a new life. I lost my job in late 2014. My partner and I had been publishing books since 2011 and I'd been responsible for the typesetting the entire time, and almost immediately being told that my store was closing, I knew immediately what I should do. I opened shop here and was given my first chance at my first clients right here on this message board. Not only have I found a purpose in my career here, but I've met so many lovely people. Now not only am I supporting myself with book design, my family and I are touted to be moving out of the lower-class income level and comfortably into middle class. I couldn't be more grateful to kboards!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

My favorite thing about kboards?

The fact that it changed my life.

I was six months pregnant, had just been made redundant, and was writing fan fiction for something to do because no one would hire me. Then I found kboards. The wealth of information, shared knowledge and positive reinforcement was mind blowing. Literally (and my mind is still blown daily by this). Within three months I had rewritten my fan fiction to make it original, had published three novellas, and another three months later I knew I wouldn't have to go back to a cubicle office job.

Skip forward nearly three years and I am still a stay at home mother and full time author. I support the family with what I make, and I'm pretty sure that none of it would ever have happened if I hadn't found kboards. Love this place.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, who left the door to the Writers' Cafe unlocked?!?! Look at all these free range writers!
> 
> Dang cabana boys.
> 
> ...


Well, it's not our fault if there was a "FREE DONUTS!" sign.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I like community approach to finding everything you need to know about the Kindle(s) & every other Amazon device/service in one place, plus the fun & banter people have here.


----------



## thenotoriousjed (Aug 15, 2015)

I like that it's a place full of like minded individuals willing to share knowledge and help each other whenever and however possible. I'm never afraid to post here because I know the responses I get will be helpful and positive.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

I love interacting with other authors and readers. Thanks to those who post, I've learned a lot over the years, and great websites to buy book covers.


----------



## karl1900 (Apr 20, 2016)

Loving the community and the book lovers, always good to see as in my life not many of my friends like to read as much as me. I looove science fiction and always have to recommend a book when I talk about it.

Chuffed to finally be on a book site 

_Hi, Karl--removed link as this is not the place for it! Glad you found KBoards. --Betsy_


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite thing is all the knowledge and information I gain from participating.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the helpful and friendly attitude of the members. This is one of the only forums I've ever posted to online because so many other places are intimidating. The feel of this forum is very welcoming. I've met some of my best friends here.


----------



## Lou Harpr (Nov 5, 2014)

Books! Talking about books. More books.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

Kindleboards is like an old friend. I mostly lurk, but even after a year's absence I look forward to sharing the excitement and information when a new Kindle is coming out with familiar people who give great tips! Thanks!


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

I came here for the Writers' Cafe. It is of immense use to me and is a great community.

However, I must note the chat, and how some of the wonderful regulars welcomed me, even though I was an author.  It made me realize that Kboards--and our lives as authors--depends on readers.


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

What I love most about KBoards are the people. I know no other place where information can be shared so unselfishly, and people genuinely want to help each other. This place is a gem!


----------



## Luke Winters (Mar 29, 2016)

I'll go with the advice that I've got off other members of KBoards - particularly in the Writers' Cafe!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, it's the people here.  Great moderators, great site owner, great readers and great writers.  It's a nice place to visit!


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

I love kboards because it has allowed me to get to know some awesome authors. A lot of my long time clients have found me through kboards.


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

My favourite thing about KBoards is the generosity of the members who provide so much information about craft and selling more books.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

My favorite thing about Boards is the ability to network, share information and learn the best practices for promoting your brand.  In the past two years, I've learned so much about this business and everyone has been so helpful.  Now it's time to take that valuable information and put it to good use!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Learning.

Learning about publishing my indie ebooks.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

My favourite thing about KBoards is how generously members share information on such a range of topics.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

One of my favourite things about this place is reading the success stories of others; their stories are encouraging and help give me that shot of motivation I need when I start slacking off.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I like Kboards because it is a like having a huge crazy (and literary) party where occasionally someone says something that changes your life.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

The community. Being able to talk with and pick the brains of other authors is great.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards would have to be the Writer's Cafe. I've learned a ton of useful information and made some really good friends through that forum.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

My favorite thing about Kboards is having a place to discuss author stuff with others who know exactly where I'm coming from and have had similar experiences.  I think I've been here about five years now.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

As others have said before me, there are many things that I love about KBoards. It is a place to come for useful information about Kindles, books and information not quite kindle. But, more important to me is the community that exists and friends that I have made here. While life has been crazy lately and I don't post as often as I would like, I still come here every day that I have access as I know that the visit will improve my day. I am thankful that Harvey started this site and that Leslie pointed me here. I am thankful that Carrie and family, with the help of the wonderful moderators, keep it going so that I can find it here when I need it.

Edited to add: I love reading the replies by others as they mention other wonderful reasons why I love Kboards and confirm my view of this supportive, considerate, and fun community.   

If I win or buy an Oasis, it is going to my mom to replace her recently cracked KK. Another wonderful KK in suffering.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodness gracious. I leave for a few hours to take care of that crazy puppy and I come back to lots of people wantin' "free donuts."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My favorite thing about Kboards:  A gathering of fun, smart people who love to read.  And write.  And help each other out.  Everyone gets stronger with this kind of family - lots of love and laughs, and a little bickering for added spice.


----------



## bloodthirstykittens (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm fairly new here, but already the things I've learned just from lurking have been invaluable.

I love the sense of community that exists. Again, I'm new, but it seems really obvious (even to me) that the majority of people on KBoards are just tryna help a sister out. No real bashing or rivalry, just a delightful sense of camaraderie and encouragement.

Simply beautiful, as well as inspiring.

Also I _adore_ the lack of trolls and deliberate baiting. Rare in a forum!


----------



## SakuraMazaki (Oct 20, 2015)

My favourite thing about Kboards is how friendly the community is. They never shy away from helping.


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't beat the friendly atmosphere!


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

KBoards helped me discover that I wanted to be an indie author and I've never been more grateful for this community.


----------



## Smiley3445 (Apr 5, 2016)

Love KBoards. I never post but I do check in almost daily. I love how friendly and helpful everyone is here. Thank you for being a reliable source of information and providing a place for others like me to enjoy each day


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I love many things about k boards but I think my favorite is the willingness of all the members to share their knowledge with others.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The community is beyond compare.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kboards are active and versatile.  if I come looking for very basic info or if I am looking to go down a rabbit hole of minutia, I can find it here.  All from people I would totally be friends with IRL.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

KB is great because of the selfless sharing, the mentality of all of us here being on the same team.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

My favorite thing about the Kboards is the community.  The people here are willing to share information, help each other, and uplift and strengthen one another.  It's wonderful and powerful and a privilege to be part of it.  I'm inspired to do better or work harder every time I visit.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

I like Kboards for its sense of community amongst authors


----------



## Toni Holly (Nov 13, 2015)

The writer's corner, I am in love with all the access to self-publishing.


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitely the sense of community. Everyone here is so kind and welcoming.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the willingness of everyone to be helpful. I've learned so much here over the years


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

The cooperative, sharing atmosphere.


----------



## Blique (Apr 1, 2016)

It's a good source of writing information for anyone needing to know something.


----------



## C. E. Stocker (Sep 18, 2014)

My favorite thing is the wealth of knowledge available here from all those who have paved the way in self-publishing, and their willingness to share their experiences.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hard to pick just one thing - I like the wealth of information shared, and the positivity(?) that the admins have managed to maintain throughout over the years.  

And the giveaways are awesome too - thanks for another one!


----------



## kalyy (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm a newbie here but I've visit the forum since I found about ereaders last year. I definitely agree with everyone that said there's a sense of community here and everyone is so nice. It reminds of another forum I was on.   
After reading the comments here I feel like I should check more other forum sections.


----------



## CopperDog (Sep 17, 2014)

My favorite thing about kboards is all the advice available to help struggling newbie writers (like me!) make the first book a good one! 
Seeing as my 1st generation Kindle Fire just died, winning this would be pretty sweet. 
Thanks, kboards!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Wow! What a great contest you guys!

My favorite thing here is that I can always get the latest news and get my questions answered about anything Kindle related. None of my friends have a Kindle so I don't get help from them. When the new Oasis was announced, I knew that this was the ONLY place to go!

Thank you!


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the amount of respect most of its member show for one another. It doesn't matter if the person speaking is a newbie with no books to his name yet, or a best-selling author making a fortune in sales; everyone's voice is welcome here.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I love the wealth of knowledge here.  No matter what question you have, there always seems to be someone on Kboards who is both knowledgeable about the subject and willing to share what they know.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

My favorite thing about kboards is how much I have learned from here!  The amount of valuable information I have received from here is unbelievable.

And thank you for doing this.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

No BS knowledge base. Learned more abt publishing and promoting here than anywhere else.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

My favourite thing about Kboards is the large community of indie authors. So much information freely shared and varying opinions on every topic. 

M.W


----------



## vikramvr (Apr 15, 2016)

I love Kboards because there are so many people who want to help and my exposure increases as an author.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing? Oooohhh - Writing can be lonely. Characters are yesmen, or PIAs.  You can get the same thing here too, but there are plenty of nice people to commiserate with, share something fun in Not Quite Kindle, or find out about the last "Zon news or trend in ebooks in the Writers' Cafe. 
It's my "go to" spot even though I lurk more now than I did in the beginning. I'm down to an average of 4.65 posts a day, lol.  I've been coming here since July 20, 2011. 
For a coffee break, advice, or just to share—I can't think of another forum that comes even close to Kboards. I recommend this place to new authors all the time as the one must for keeping up on everything ebooks. 
Thanks to Harvey's family and friends for keeping this place going. It is appreciated.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

My favorite thing about kboards, is the information post by the wonderful members.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I like that everyone who is a part of the Kboards community understands. We all love stories and the escape they provide and agree that nothing beats a Kindle for the convenience of enjoying a good book no matter where you are.


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

What a fun idea!

Favorite thing about KBoards: The people and conversations on here are so _real_. You want straight talk on a book, you've got it. You need blunt feedback about whether your covers are working, all you have to do is ask. You need someone to remind you that it's going to be okay, the KBoarders are ready. The culture here involves lots of support and no sugarcoating, and I love it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great Giveaway!

I love that Kboards is a refuge from all the noise and nastiness we find in other areas of the internet. This is a wonderful, friendly community.  Great to have found people to talk kindle with.

Marti


----------



## Simply Unbound (Mar 7, 2015)

I appreciate the active and helpful community of indie authors!


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

My favorite thing about KBoards? The amount of freely given information. It's probably the best place on the internet to find out what's happening in the world of ebooks and publishing.


----------



## Stevie O (Apr 17, 2016)

KBoards is a treasure trove and am delighted to have found it and it means I don't have to bug my nearest and dearest anymore, all the answers are here. What a fantastic community of people


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I have already entered, so don't count this post, but I just had to say that my LEAST favorite thing about kboards is the huge number of dedicated members who diligently monitor the site and don't miss an opportunity to register for free Kindle giveaways!


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Being able talk to people that have actually used and compared the different Kindles, over a period of time, instead of relying on a review where there is the only time the reviewer has actually used the Kindle is to do the review.

Plus everyone is so helpful and expect nothing in return!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The people.

There is nothing that makes a fellow feel more at home than hanging with a bunch of like-minded people.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

The best thing I like about KBoards is the people. -----willingness to share----Quick responses to every question----- and enthusiasm for Kindle products.


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a nice place to go, after a long day at work and visit with friends. Talk about there Kindles and books they are reading.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Absolutely the sense of community bordering on family. I can count on this site to be family friendly and considerate of everyone's posts, even if someone doesn't agree with the thought.


----------



## NightWriterCT (Jan 4, 2016)

My favorite thing about KBoards is all the great advice from fellow writers and publishers.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

My favorite thing about kindle boards is that it's one place where people love to read as much as I do!


----------



## Digiterium (Feb 28, 2016)

Insightful advice from people who are living their dream.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

My favorite thing about Kindle Boards is there is no drama like you find on so many forums.  Members are friendly, supportive and knowledgeable.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I love that I can get help with any issue or problem here. And everyone is friendly!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I love Kboards because it gave me a foundation to start my publishing career. I am forever grateful.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I like the sense of belonging.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

One thing? That's very difficult. The friendliness and sense of community I guess is #1.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I enjoy the civility on the forum, never a harsh word or snide comment.  I really appreciate the help when I have a problem with my Kindle, and the learning experience.


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

Favorite things about KBoards...so many to choose from!  I would have to say that the amount of vital information for authors at all levels is top-notch.  This comes from people sharing what they know freely.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Betsy

Easily my favourite.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

EC said:


> Betsy
> 
> Easily my favourite.


She's sumpthin' else! <3


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can say my favorite thing about Kboards is all the great advice I receive from other authors. Without Kboards I'd be lost in self-publishing.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Not only can I always find thoughtful answers and helpful advice, but the helpfulness is always offered with grace. This is the most well-behaved forum I know


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Like that people who run KBoards are all volunteers.  Want to thank all of them for being willing to give up their free time to help other people.  Enjoy being able to see feedback from actual Kindle owners and users.  Especially like reading reviews for new Kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EC said:


> Betsy
> 
> Easily my favourite.


Suck up!!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I love Kindle Boards because I get all the inside info on all my amazon devices!  Been reading regularly for years!


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

My favourite thing is all the help you can get from other authors!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

What I like best about Kboards.  Hmmm  that you can be gone for a long time and when you come back it is like family everyone welcomes you back.    Thanks everyone.    Life has been rough now I am seeing the like at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the wealth of information that I found on Kboards, the connections I made and all the funny people to hang out with.


----------



## mariahardin (Jun 18, 2014)

The learning curve averaged over many trials is smoother than finding a solitary path. Thank you KBoards ...


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

What I like best is all the information I pick up in Writers' CafÃ©.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the spirit of sharing here.  It's inspiring.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite thing about KBoards is how it has always been focused on the success of members, whether that means readers successfully using a Kindle (or related product) or writers successfully building their writing careers.


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 4, 2015)

That's easy: cover, title, blurb! The holy trinity of marketing, and a great lesson!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

ONE reason?! That's like trying to pick one chocolate out of a 5 lb box of Godiva chocolates. 

But I guess tops is:  The folks of KB have created a rational, sharing, supportive community of good, generous people who share and help each other.

That's not easy to do. Too many boards get over run by the combative, ugly types and drive the good people away. KB have defended against that tendency, and in the process, built a unique and powerful community online.

To heck with the Oasis!  We don't say THANK YOU nearly often enough!  You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## Sara Whitford (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh wow... like everybody else, I struggle to narrow down one thing that I love most about Kboards, but I'd definitely have to say I love all the great tips from the writers of all sorts of genres and experience levels who participate here. And the fact that there are so many writers from such diverse backgrounds and areas of interest all working together here, and for the most part in a civilized way, is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

KBoards is interesting because no matter the question, SOMEONE will have an answer, or at least a suggestion on where to find an answer.  Whether looking for books or info on writing, someone is always around to offer an answer.  (Wit and snark included.   )


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

As an author, I've been coming to Kboard since 2010 to learn from all of the amazing authors who are here. As a reader, I've appreciated information on Kindles and accessories. Tried other sites, but they weren't nearly as welcoming.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll play.   My favorite thing about kboards is that whenever I have a worry about something I'm doing wrong I can come here and find somebody who has dealt with the exact same thing, or who has the answer to whatever question I have. 

I also love the option of browsing anonymously or engaging with real, actual writers by posting. I can be as sociable as I'm up to, and still get all the benefits.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

MY favorite thing about the board is how helpful people are. Everyone is always open to answering questions and helping people with problems. I love it here.


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

I love KBoards because so many indie authors provide promotional advice, sales figures, recommendations, and tips & traps. That experience and wisdom is gold!


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I love boards because the author's are so real and open about sharing what has worked or not worked for them.  I am amazed every day at how helpful everyone is.


----------



## GTC (Dec 18, 2013)

I like that it's a site for readers and authors alike, so you can pick up writing/marketing tips and get some good book recommendations all in one place.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the atmosphere -- friendly, helpful people.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Friendly, helpful, troll-free.


----------



## dolcenotte (Dec 13, 2009)

I love knowing I can refer to this page for the latest happenings with Amazon's Kindle. I find everyone's tips extremely helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, just 1 reason? I guess I would have to say because it takes away the isolation I felt when writing. Here there are others in the same boat, with the same problems and the same desires. I no longer feel alone, and have developed some wonderful friendships!
Thanks KBoards!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I love seeing what other authors are doing and living vicariously through them.


----------



## IntrstngTimes (Jun 29, 2014)

What I like best about Kboards is the incredible amount of knowledge and how willing people are to share it ^_^ Extremely valuable to newbies struggling to make sense of the ever-changing publishing world...


----------



## Jennifer Joy (Sep 23, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the opportunity it gives me to learn from others who know so much more about writing/publishing/marketing... than I do.


----------



## asd1978 (Jul 15, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the writer's cafe. So much good information from some many good people


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the spirit of community, how everybody pulls their weight and is so helpful.
May God bless us all in our writing and our lives,
Ethan


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

My favorite thing is the depth of knowledge on almost any conceivable topic that users are willing to share. Amazing!


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

The best thing about KBoards? For me it's the fact that I can come here and get advice/help/comfort on any writing subject under the sun. After decades as a legacy author with little of any of that, I appreciate KBoards so much.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I love getting both writers and readers perspectives on a big range of topics since I am a reader every bit as much as I am a writer. I read the boards a lot more than I participate, but I appreciate the community.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2016)

My favorite thing about kboards is that you're giving away an oasis!   Any points for honesty?    Well, either way, thank you!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

This place was my total education on indie publishing - completely invaluable!

I've also gained many wonderful cover clients here and it's where I first dipped my toes in that particular venture -- thank you kboards!


----------



## BG (Mar 19, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards is that authors help out other authors by sharing information, giving advice, and tips.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love a new kindle! My favorite thing about Kboards is the sharing of information from the Writer's Cafe and the deals in the Book Bazaar. I also like how the moderators keep the discussions civil.

Annie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just one thing? Okay. I'll try. The help and support from IN members. Not just in the WC, but in the book corner and not quite kindle.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

My favourite thing is definitely the open friendly nature of the boards. So many people willing to share tips, tricks and their experiences. The place is like golddust.


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

Friendly knowable members who are always willing to help.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

My favourite part is the Writer's Cafe, where there are so many people willing to share knowledge in a completely transparent, selfless way. That's something I haven't seen in other industries and other forums, so Kboards is very special indeed.


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I love kboards because of the great information shared here by friendly people. This place is a gold mine, whether you're writing, looking for marketing advice, or just need some cheerleading when you're down in the trenches of edits and revisions. I've found excellent cover artists through the Yellow Pages feature. I love kboards!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch (Dec 14, 2015)

KBoards has been an awesome resource for me to connect to others in the Kindle Scout campaign. By reading the archives of the thread in Writers' Cafe "Kindle Scout, Anyone?" I got an understanding of how the process works, and tips on how to make the most of my campaign. I also "met" many people I have now as professional contacts and friends, and they have helped me make my debut novel launch better than it would have been otherwise. I've posted almost 400 times since December - I like it around here!


----------



## iheartwords (Jun 12, 2013)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the diversity of opinions (and how they are stated in a mostly polite way). And the Writers Cafe.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Writing is a solitary endeavor. Writers Cafe is a place where I meet like-minded souls with whom I can commiserate or brain-storm or share or learn or just smile as I read a funny post.


----------



## ziggy420 (Apr 22, 2016)

My favorite thing about kboards is that they helped me find this otherwise interesting and useful message board by doing a giveaway


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

I find it very helpful with lots of information and support.  I simply love it.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite thing is explaining one more time that you don't need to worry about what font you use for your ebook: if you upload a word doc, it strips out the fonts 

More seriously, despite spending most of my time in the author section, I was here for years before I started writing and I've picked up an enormous amount about dealing with various kindle issues and finding things like covers.


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Years of business data in the writers' café. YEARS!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely the people. It's one of my favorite forums to visit because of that.


----------



## A.E. Wasp (Jan 24, 2015)

Not to repeat everyone else, but the generosity of time and information from all the members of these boards is by far the most amazing thing about them. The level of civility is also a welcome respite from the flame wars and negativity of some internet bbs!


----------



## Jessica Fox (Dec 16, 2013)

I love the supportive community in the Writers' Cafe...so much knowledge being shared!


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

I appreciate how much in-depth information is available regarding marketing indie books. I learned more by reading this forum than any other source. And it's a great community of writers helping writers!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

The reason I signed up for KBoards (and keep coming back!) is hands-down the community. The knowledge, passion, and humor keep me reading (and excited!) about all things Kindle.


----------



## Sailor Stone (Feb 23, 2015)

What a great contest. I like KBoards as a place where people from all over the world can come together and talk about topics of like-minded interests. It is like a cyber-home in a way, a place I can go to for good company.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

My favourite thing is the people.  I've met some great people on here.  

I also find the Writers' Café very handy for keeping up to date with industry news and developments.


----------



## teigeweidner (Apr 13, 2016)

As a person who has been lurking around Kboards for awhile, I've enjoyed learning from people in the writer's cafe!


----------



## Steve Margolis (Mar 31, 2015)

Without KBoards, I would have never taken a shot at writing.

The answer to the question is, for the people, the information, and the encouragement.


----------



## stuart_h (Apr 22, 2016)

Favorite thing?  If forced to pick just one, then I'd agree with the many others who have mentioned the friendly community found here.

A close second would be the "What are you reading?" threads.  It's so easy to discover new titles to add to my TBR list.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also keep coming back because of the people.. it is hard to find a community online that is populated by nice, friendly, smart, funny, like-minded peeps! So I feel very lucky to have found this one. It's clear that all being people who love to read has brought together a really great group!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My favorite thing about the Kindle  Boards is the caring friendship ad helpfulness of the members here.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

You can always find friendly people & great book recommendation here!


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

I come here to share resources. If something works, I'll share. If I have a question about a service, I come here and search or post. The information members provide is invaluable to the indie author.


----------



## taracat (Jun 6, 2009)

Though I never post, I come here to learn from everyone! I've started with the K2 and have loved my kindles ever since!
My favorite thing about the boards is all of the great information I have learned through the years!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

My favorite thing about KBoards is that the members here "get" me...in other words, they are kindred spirits who understand my obsession with reading, Kindles, and Amazon!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

My favorite thing about this group is the "kindle watch" I have been a member here for many years. Seldom post but loverall it here.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I really enjoy discussing books with writers from a variety of genres. Previously I only hung out with romance writers like myself online and while that is awesome it's interesting to also talk with people who write dystopian thrillers and space operas and cookbooks. Long live KBoards


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

My favorite thing about kboards is that it doesn't matter if you are a lurker, prawn, or rockstar, everyone here is so willing to give advice and pick each other up when we are feeling down.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Kboards has enabled me to get my work out to readers. I could never have done it alone.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the community, a community that has its fair share of challenges at times, but a community that has given me so much in terms of companionship and advice.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

My favorite thing is the generosity of the board members in sharing wisdom.


----------



## amartin (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the Kboards community and all the great information I get from this forum.


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

My favorite thing about KBoards is that I find the answer to almost anything that crosses my mind concerning eReaders and eBooks, and there's absolutely no equivalent in my country (France).
And if I don't find the expected answer (which didn't happen so far), I feel comfortable to ask for help, because you guys, are so nice. 

I fully trust your various opinions.
Indeed, despite your unstinting support to the eReading cause, objectivity and authenticity are ubiquitous on KBoards (unlike on multiple online press websites increasingly partisan, with so-called experts which barely approached an eReader during their entire life).

Long life to KBoards !


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

KBoards offers lots of great advice but I most enjoy the sharp give-and-take over important issues.  I don't mean the occasional spats.  But the kind of pointed yet well-considered comments that force me to rethink what I thought I had nailed down.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like that I can get the latest news about Kindles here without getting the corporate slant from either a reviewer or Amazon.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My favorite thing about KBoards is that it helped me discover other people who are as passionate about books and reading as I am. When I first heard about the Kindle I was intrigued and bought the original model shortly thereafter. (The price had just dropped from $400 to $390.) So many people in my life thought it was a frivolous purchase, but at the Amazon boards, and later at KBoards, I found that there were other people who were just as crazy about it as me!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I boiled it down to two big things - experience and exuberance. 
I love seeing people who love to invest time and effort into things they love, and when those things are books, look out!!!!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love coming here to get all the latest info and news on the kindle devices from a friendly group of people who share a lot of the same interests as I do.


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

My favourite thing about KBoards?

The members are the best - whether I have been  lurking or taking part, the discussions on here have been life changing for me.

Although I am still writing my first book, I now regard myself as a writer, something I have wanted to be since my first memory as a child.  This change happened because of those members who were already published, and so generous in sharing their journey and experience.

I have asked questions and never been disappointed in the many and diverse replies, and when I had a problem getting on to the forum a few months ago, the mods were nothing short of awesome in their response, and the issue was resolved at lightning speed.

My favourite thing is the people.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

My favorite thing about KBoards is all the friends I've met since coming here.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome! My favorite thing is the author camaraderie.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Best thing about Kboards?

The Cattle Prod and the hand behind it!  

Translation: Great place to hang out 

SO when do I travel to this wonderful Oasis in the desert?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

The best think about kboards is all of the wonderful folks here!


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the overwhelming generosity of writers, readers, reviewers, bloggers, mods, cover artists, editors, proofreads, and everyone who spends or has spent any amount of time on the boards. This is the one place where no matter the differences, in the end, we support each other, offer advice, give constructive criticism, offer a hand, give virtual hugs and so much more. These boards are amazing!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My favorite thing is when I come here I do not have to feel guilty about owning more Kindles than I can read at one time; I am with people who understand why it is truly necessary to buy just "one more" device!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I love this site because I get the latest information on kindles, helpful tips, and enjoy discussions with fellow gadget lovers! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Love the reviews and all the information.  And so many helpful people, willing to participate and give of their time to talk about what we all love...the Kindle.  I have had one since they first came out and just love them!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

My favourite thing about Kboards? The community spirit - so many people sharing their experiences and expertise freely.


----------



## calebchang97 (Apr 24, 2016)

I really love the plethora of information that KBoards has on Kindles and everything related!


----------



## cheeseisgood (Aug 14, 2015)

Although I haven't posted much, I have lurked around for a long time and love reading what others have to say about Kindle in all its variations. The one thing I like best is that the times I have come out from behind the curtain to ask a question have always been pleasant and informative. Other fora seem to be packed with people who prefer to pounce and ridicule anybody who dares to ask a question. That doesn't seem to happen here. Thank you for that.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My favourite thing about kboards is the knowledge about writing, freely shared, by writers.


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

My favorite thing is getting up to date news about Kindles.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I love how helpful other board members are, whether you have three or 3000 posts here. Thanks again to the members who edited my photo from my first sales post. Also, thanks to everyone who's replied to my questions & comments politely & helpfully over the years. You don't always find that on other boards.

I also love being among people who understand the importance of accessorizing your Kindle(s) with just the right cover or purse (remember the Fossil Sutter purses from the first Kindle Keyboard ads?). M-Edge, Oberon, Noreve, Borsa Bella....I learned about all of you here while looking for an aftermarket K1 case. Thank you for taking my money over the years.  

KBoards, thank you for all the resources you've provided over the years. I hope you keep going strong.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

The fact that everyone here READS!  I love books and love reading about books.  It is so nice to know there are others who still feel the same way!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Aside from the great information and friendly atmosphere, I like that I can obsess about the smallest Kindle details and have people think this is normal.


----------



## silenceiseverything (Oct 8, 2010)

My favorite thing about Kboards is that people here are respectful when there are different opinions on things from the many different Kindles to different books.  People are very open-minded here and there is very little snippy behavior.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

My favorite thing about kboards is that it's a safe place for me to express my love for all things Kindle! Everybody here is just as passionate as I am!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I come here, it's always a bright spot in my day. Like a warm & caring friend(s) that patiently give advice, instructions to a problem that we are having, sympathy when something goes awry, excitement & sharing over new kindles, etc. & so much more. If I had to absolutely pick one thing to sum up KBoards, it would be my precious FRIENDS that I am so grateful for, for having in my life.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I love coming to KBoards to be with "friends" who love reading and devices as much as I do!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a writer, so for me it is the encouragement and tips from other authors. Their tips and feedback have been an encouragement for me as a relative newbie to self-publishing.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

My favorite thing about KBoards is reading about the writers and their books in the writer's cafe.


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 16, 2015)

My favorite thing is that I start my day as a high school teacher with about 20 minutes of uninterrupted Kboards reading. I've learned a ton, been inspired, and felt like part of a community of people who have the same dreams that I do! Love Kboards!


----------



## K.J. Garnet (Mar 24, 2016)

There is a strong sense of community here in terms of both offering advice and paying it forward. As others have said, all done without the free-for-all that other forums are periodically infected with.


----------



## M.A. (Jun 28, 2013)

Favorite thing?

Kboards.com has created a unique community, a wonderful one at that!


----------



## 88417 (Dec 31, 2015)

YIKES! Only 1 thing? I love the special community here. I participate on several "writing" forums and this one is the best... no doubt about it.


----------



## Awasin (Aug 7, 2015)

The friendliness and generosity of the members on KBoards is a rare and wonderful thing.  But, to be honest, my favorite thing about KBoards is the number of talented authors I've discovered here. I have new favorite books, and authors I follow, courtesy of KBoards, and for that I'm hugely grateful.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Great advice!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Chat almost every night with friends from all over is my favorite thing.  Then there is the Historical Romance thread, the Cozy mystery thread, the What are you reading? thread, the Good Morning thread, the Tea thread, the Kindlewatch threads through the years, the What is the last thing you bought from Amazon? thread, the...


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the information and sheer brain power available to me on this forum. It's _priceless_. Also it's the best moderated fora I've ever participated in.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

New member but have read hundreds of post.  What I like about Kboards is that posters appear to be respectful of other posters opinions.  Too many boards evolve into flame wars.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Info on what everyone has tried and what works and doesn't.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

I come here for the Writers' Cafe, with all the fresh-brewed knowledge its members serve up in a (mostly) snark-free, professional way.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my fav thing? the comraderie and all that entails, from info, commiseration, humor, ranting, mourning, and encouragement.

starts my day off every day.


----------



## joyjennings (Jan 20, 2016)

*Kboards is just like the new Kindle Oasis;*
Sit comfortably reading for hours.
Effortlessly discover new pages and characters. 
Return to it anywhere, anytime.
Continue from where you left off or start afresh.
It is perfectly balanced, light and bright. 
If you get lost, you can easily find your way back to home.
Enhances your reading experience. 
And it is the only place in the world where you can share a true KINDLEship with others!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for the generous giveaway chance!

I love all the information I receive whenever I come here. Whether it is about the newest releases, updates or books and how extremely helpful everyone always is.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just like Kboards because it feels like a family.


----------



## JustThanks (Jan 31, 2016)

My first exposure to KBoards was the thread on serialization about a year ago. Blew my mind and gave me hope about my predicament. I was also struck by the generosity of practical advice people post on here. I admit, I haven't explored much beyond that thread on serials. In fact, I promptly forgot my password after registering for the first time in January 2016. So here I am again, over three months later, figuring out how to wade through the vast sea of awesome, helpful info! Thanks for having such a forum available for us. Helps me feel more connected to a community, instead of feeling all alone. JT


----------



## colleesu (Mar 1, 2016)

It's a great learning center for authors, and an idea mill for readers. (Of which I am both).


----------



## 68665 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm constantly amazed at the courage and generosity of Kboard writers who know and walk that vulnerable, netherworld path between soul and story.  

They share their experiences in craft, technique and promotion, but then they reveal themselves and share their dreams. 

I'm selfish and a glutton for the these gifts because they give me strength to pursue art.  Someday soon I must expose my own soft underbelly and be of service.  

Morgan Lear


----------



## AMWilson (Aug 14, 2015)

I love that I can come here and *almost* always find an answer to my questions.


----------



## Cari Quinn (Jan 28, 2015)

My favorite thing about Kboards is this community helps me feel like I'm not alone. Whatever the problem or circumstance, someone has gone through it before and their advice and experience paves the way for the rest of us. Kboards is by far my favorite place to visit on the web.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the community. The members here are very welcoming and helpful. 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

My favorite thing is the ambiance here - the friendly, helpful, respectful community, and the love of reading. I truly can't think of any other forum that has this consistent level of civility and generosity.


----------



## Almost Me (May 15, 2015)

I love the Writer's Cafe the best! Even though I'm a totally shy lurker who never branches out of her comfort zone to actually say anything, I still feel very connected to this community. Being an indie author is too hard to do alone, and I'm so thankful I don't have to.

BTW, thanks everyone for all the great advice!!!


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

My favourite thing about Kboards is that the community here is so open and helpful. I have no idea how to self publish or write a novel, but I am definitely much closer to my goals due to the welcoming atmosphere here.

I also love that it is somewhere I can talk to authors and lovers of words without having to be embarrassed by my dreams of one day being an author. <3


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

I just found this forum last week from a mention on the Kindle Chronicles and immediately registered, its good to have a dedicated forum for Amazon Devotees of the kindle and the echo. Love the sections based on those devices!


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I love all the kindle talk here!  Is that too obvious?


----------



## klon99 (May 11, 2009)

Awesome, thank you for the chance.

Happy reading everyone and good luck


----------



## Peter Spenser (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the ONLY forum that gives truly useful information, for ALL authors (not just KDP) of any genre, and has not been allowed (thanks to Harvey and his great moderators) to degenerate into a constant name-calling cat fight that accomplishes nothing.

It's a great place.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

I love it here. I spend *way* too much time reading posts and getting info and not enough time writing, but the time that I spend writing is better informed because of my time here.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

My favorite thing about KBoards is the insightful opinions that help me to make informed decisions about buying new kindles (and other Amazon devices).  What I appreciate most is the friendly and cordial atmosphere.


----------



## Nalo (Apr 26, 2016)

The thing I like best is all the helpful information shared by members!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

The thing I like best about Kboards is the many wonderful authors I've met here! Too many to count.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the sense of community! Whether it's a book recommendation or help with a Kindle problem or honest reviews, there is always someone here willing to help. Winning would be nice, but if I was told I won but had to leave Kboards, I'm not sure I would take the prize! You all make this place awesome   

Susie


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

My favorite thing about Kboards is the friendly arguments and the complete unabashed geekdom with e-readers (Kindles, specifically) and the ways in which new information is posted, people are supported, and new information is always found. #goodstuff


----------



## hawaiireader (Oct 2, 2012)

I love Kindle watch, the tech tips, and overall tone of the board.


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kboards always has the must recent and correct information.


----------



## Charmain (Mar 9, 2016)

I love the fact that I have learnt more from kboards in a month than 2 years trying to market my books on my own


----------



## matyou98 (Apr 27, 2016)

Favorite thing about this forum is the tips and tricks I have found out about. Also find out about firmware updates almost immediately here.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fifteen minutes before this thread closes... If you'd like to enter, do it now. Best of luck to everyone! Yay for a new Kindle!


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Loading the "hat" for the drawing later today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Carrie!!!!


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Shuttin' her down... GoFightWin!


----------

